# Why are Corsair CX500(m) and CX600(m) not recommended?



## lordhinton

ive never understood why there not recommended but ive had one since august time last year and its working perfectly running next to full load every day since then


----------



## TwoCables

Because they're usually way overpriced for what you get. Their continuous capacity is rated at only 30°C, the capacitors are cheap, and they only have a 2 or 3-year warranty.

Then there's the 450-M. It's $85.98 after shipping. For only $5.00 more, you can get the 550-M (for $90.98 after shipping), and for $89.99 shipped, you can get the 550W SeaSonic G Series.

So yeah, I just think the CX500 and CX600 are never worth what they are usually sold for, and the same goes for the 450-M.


----------



## Baskt_Case

And then I stumble across this Thermaltake Smart 550 ($45 after Discount and Rebate). Supposedly it is an upgrade to the trusted TR2 TR-500.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Because they're usually way overpriced for what you get. Their continuous capacity is rated at only 30°C, the capacitors are cheap, and they only have a 2 or 3-year warranty.
> 
> Then there's the 450-M. It's $85.98 after shipping. For only $5.00 more, you can get the 550-M (for $90.98 after shipping), and for $89.99 shipped, you can get the 550W SeaSonic G Series.


CX500 is available for $49 right now, thats why I started this thread.

I definitely appreciate you pointing out the capacity @ 30C though. Definitely something to consider when I'm folding 24/7 and it can get warm in here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> And then I stumble across this Thermaltake Smart 550 ($45 after Discount and Rebate). Supposedly it is an upgrade to the trusted TR2 TR-500.


It's on the recommended PSU list, but I don't know what the platform is.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's on the recommended PSU list, but I don't know what the platform is.


Might help
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page680.htm


----------



## XAslanX

I've had my CX500 for 8 months now and I haven't had a single issue with it, others in this thread just spout nonsense without owning one, for $49 it's steal, I would get it. I would avoid the thermaltake smart 550, and get the corsair with the 3 year warranty and reliability.

Source: Happy owner of a 8 month old CX 500 that has been solid since the day I bought it


----------



## shilka

The Corsair CX is not crap but its not very good either there is a good reason why its cheap


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> CX500 is available for $49 right now, thats why I started this thread.
> 
> I definitely appreciate you pointing out the capacity @ 30C though. Definitely something to consider when I'm folding 24/7 and it can get warm in here.


Yeah, then I would get something rated for at least 40°C. I would also get one with capacitors and other internals that are known to be good if you're going to be Folding 24/7.


----------



## XAslanX

Here's a proper review http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://www.ferra.ru/ru/casecool/review/Corsair-CX500-CX600-Corsair-AX1200-power-supply/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcorsair%2Bcx500%2Breview%26start%3D30%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3Dh5X%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D948&sa=X&ei=SbxLUaPLI5TU9ATI-IH4Cw&ved=0CG0Q7gEwCDge

The caps can take up to 105F/40C.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> I've had my CX500 for 8 months now and I haven't had a single issue...
> 
> I would avoid the thermaltake smart 550, and get the corsair with the 3 year warranty and reliability.


I'm not one to say the CX500 is junk. I'm sure it will take a beating for a few years and keep on ticking, but in the grand scheme of reviews and competition, and blah blah blah, I can understand not making the list.

As for the Smart 550. It looks fairly new(ish). Not a whole lot of information to be found. Possible platform is HEC/Compucase. It looks an awful lot like these Win+ Power PSU's. And it has a 5 Year Warranty.


----------



## XAslanX

I would avoid HEC/Compucase like the plague they are on the low tier, while CWT is mid tier.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> I would avoid HEC/Compucase like the plague they are on the low tier, while CWT is mid tier.


Funny i have been looking for more info about HEC could you tell me anything?


----------



## contrvlr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Here's a proper review http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://www.ferra.ru/ru/casecool/review/Corsair-CX500-CX600-Corsair-AX1200-power-supply/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcorsair%2Bcx500%2Breview%26start%3D30%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3Dh5X%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D948&sa=X&ei=SbxLUaPLI5TU9ATI-IH4Cw&ved=0CG0Q7gEwCDge
> 
> The caps can take up to 105F/40C.


That's a V2
Here's one that's a bit more relevant
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-builder-series-modular-cx600m-psu-review/


----------



## TwoCables

I was only going by this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/654983/on-corsair-psus


----------



## Baskt_Case

So, what about this TX650, specifically the CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-650TX.

TXv2 and TX-M are on the recommended list, but not this one.

Only reason I'm asking is because I can get a Sapphire 7850 + TX650 for $204.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> So, what about this TX650, specifically the CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-650TX.
> 
> TXv2 and TX-M are on the recommended list, but not this one.
> 
> Only reason I'm asking is because I can get a Sapphire 7850 + TX650 for $204.


I'm not sure what's up with that Newegg listing. The model number CMPSU-650TX refers to an 2007/8-era 80-PLUS "white" (below Bronze) model with the older side label as seen in Corsair's website.

However, Newegg's listing of it shows a picture the newer label and 80-PLUS Bronze rating that should go to the "V2" model with model number CP-9020038-NA at Corsair's site.

Of course, there's a separate Newegg listing for that newer V2 model number...


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Funny i have been looking for more info about HEC could you tell me anything?


Like he said they're crap. About as durable as a potato in the sun.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> So, what about this TX650, specifically the CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-650TX.
> 
> TXv2 and TX-M are on the recommended list, but not this one.
> 
> Only reason I'm asking is because I can get a Sapphire 7850 + TX650 for $204.


This is major overkill for one 7850. You could get a quality-made 400W PSU and still have power leftover. Besides, for the price of the TX650, I think you'd be getting ripped off. After shipping, it's $94.78. Then after the rebate card, it's $84.78. You could get the 550W SeaSonic G Series for $89.99 shipped, or you could get the modular 550W Rosewill CAPSTONE Series for $90.98 after shipping. You can also get the 400W PC Power & Cooling Silencer MK III for $63.98 after shipping, $53.98 after the rebate card

If you would be just as happy with a non-modular PSU, then you could get the 450W XFX Pro Series Core Edition for $59.99 shipped, $49.99 shipped after the rebate card. The non-modular 450W Rosewill CAPSTONE Series is $70.98 after shipping. Then the 550W XFX Pro Series Core Edition is $69.99 shipped, $59.99 shipped after the rebate card. Finally, the non-modular 550W Rosewill CAPSTONE Series is $82.98 after shipping.

So, lots of choices.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Have 3 x CX430 since they fist came out, 1 x CX500. Got them all under $40. Nothing better for the price/time.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> So, what about this TX650, specifically the CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-650TX.
> 
> TXv2 and TX-M are on the recommended list, but not this one.
> 
> Only reason I'm asking is because I can get a Sapphire 7850 + TX650 for $204.


A 7850 (assuming it's 2GB) and TX650 is a steal for that price, I would go for it.


----------



## funfortehfun

Well, IMHO, the CX500 isn't as good as it seems. I've had to RMA it once because it failed on me maybe half a year after I built my first rig during the middle of the school year. Additionally, both PSUs that I received had a somewhat annoying amount of coil whine.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Well, IMHO, the CX500 isn't as good as it seems. I've had to RMA it once because it failed on me maybe half a year after I built my first rig during the middle of the school year. Additionally, both PSUs that I received had a somewhat annoying amount of coil whine.


Just curious what you were trying to power with it at the time as it could have been too much for it, or you got a lemon. Haven't really heard any type of coil whine from mine. Also were you folding on it at the time, as that can lead to premature PSU death?


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> Just curious what you were trying to power with it at the time as it could have been too much for it, or you got a lemon. Haven't really heard any type of coil whine from mine. Also were you folding on it at the time, as that can lead to premature PSU death?


Before I got an AX850 and even a GPU (running only an 1100T and onboard HD4250 graphics), I used the CX500. I only played Minecraft with it on 720p. Only after I got an AX850 did I start upgrading.

The other system, the HTPC, had coil whine with the PSU to begin with.


----------

